
Why I Won’t Make It Past Your Careers Page - basseq
https://medium.com/shenomads/why-i-wont-make-it-past-your-careers-page-e7408a67f813
======
PaulHoule
You definitely see those "brogrammer" companies where the only women is a den
mother. Lots of them on the West Coast pushing 50 head, tiny ones (10 head)
hidden away in second-tier or third-tier cities close the the East Coast.

More typical corporate places in say NYC or Rochester you definitely see women
and blacks who excel technically or in management. I am sure there is
segregation, bias, misunderstandings and all sorts of trouble, but the
ordinary corporate world beats the brogrammers on diversity.

